# Cyp.parviflorum



## tenman (May 4, 2012)

Now that I'm done typing and posting my sale list I finally have time to post some pics I've taken recently. I was relieved to see that at least some of the cyps are going to bloom, since we've had really crazy weather. Four growths on this one, three with flowers, each of which has a shape issue. The close-up is of the middle flower which has the best overall shape, minus the warts. Last year's two flowers were perfect, but again, I'm just glad to see them at all this year. An advantage of growing these in pots in the ground outdoors is that I can lift them out when in bloom (or anytime, really) to photograph them or take them to meetings or shows. These grow in a raised be in the back yard all year in a mix prescribed by the guy I got them from, which is mostly granite grit!


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2012)

Nice one congrats on that


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

Nice. the other 2 dont look to have any toothaches. What's wrong with them?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2012)

Nicely grown and flowered.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 4, 2012)

Stunning display! Great plant.


----------

